# When I grow up, I wanna be a sled dog!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch... the goof, climbed in Oliver's new Urban Trail harness lmao he begged me to show it to him, then did this!
View attachment 80674
View attachment 80682
View attachment 80690


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww how cute!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

What's funny... it almost fits my 14lb cat! Bought for my 35lb terrier!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww, he thought you just bought him a Stylin' Macho Cat Harness!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha yeah, I guess that's it


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. I guess Munch doesn't realize he's a kitty, surrounded by your three canines? Wait, you have 3, right? Lol, can't remember!
He's a goof maybe, but very sweet!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Munch never got the memo that he is a cat, LOL! He is adorable


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He's so clever!! love that cat!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I'm familiar with working dogs but not working cats. Munch must be a real character


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch is just curious and busy. He wants to see everything, do everything and be in the middle of everything. If he wants to see something, he comes to me or goes up on his tree and puts his paw on my arm. So I showed him the harness, he sniffed and snooped and crawled right in! Lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! He is really something - I can't imagine too many cats walking willingly into a harness, even if it's big enough not to be restricting. He can start a new sporting craze. What would a sled cat be willing to pull, I wonder?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He would blend in with the snow and may be lost:sad2


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

lol he would not be lost. He'd know exactly where he was


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What would a "Sled Cat be willing to pull?"...how about a Mouse!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL 10cats!  I'd bet Mouse would love that!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol only if she's wrapped up in her blankies


----------

